
2019 UtahJS compensation and education survey results - mdjasper
https://mdjasper.github.io/utah-js-survey-2019
======
mdjasper
In an effort to promote transparency and to help new developers with
information asymmetry, for the last 3 years I've conducted a survey of web
developers and software engineers who are members of UtahJS. The topics are
about compensation, education, experience, and job titles. I think the results
are interesting, especially the comparing types of education & experience to
pay.

Here is the discussion around last years (2018) survey results
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18249867](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18249867)

And the survey results from 2017 [https://mdjasper.github.io/utah-js-pay-
data/](https://mdjasper.github.io/utah-js-pay-data/)

